# Help overcoming weak stomach?



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

I was reading through a very quick run down of basic first aid and medical items the other day. Lord knows I am no surgeon and it is in everyone's best interest that I stay out of the medical field. But I also want to be able to treat others' or myself, should the need arise, in any scenario (apocalyptic or otherwise.) And I did just fine. Up until I got to the section about stitching up open wounds. And the part where they recommended practicing on cuts of pork. 

Now I've handled just about every bodily fluid known to man. In small doses. I've done a tiny bit of hunting and even skinned a squirrel. So most things don't bother me. However, I might just turn a little green at the thought of sewing somebody up. Especially if they are alive and conscious. 

Any thoughts for how to overcome my queasiness? I had planned on utilizing a little liquid courage, but the guide warned against it, since alcohol thins people's blood and could make it harder to stop bleeding. And I'd imagine that in any case where you have to stitch someone up, you want the blood inside, not out.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

As a former E.M.T. I can tell you that there are worse things to turn your stomach than applying stitches. But exposure is the only remedy for your problem, you will eventually get used to it. In the mean time, when your practicing your skills, if you get sick turn your head and puke and keep on stitching.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

My boyfriend is an E.M.T. so I would like to think he will handle it. But that's not sensible or realistic, unless he is with me at all times and never gets injured himself. Which is why I'm trying to learn as much as I can myself. 

I know there is a lot worse (thinking compound fractures) but in terms of baby steps, stitches have been my biggest obstacle so far. 

But you're right. I will just have to get used to it and then on to the next thing. Thanks!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Things are a bit different when you have a hot situation. A lot people will go on auto pilot to get done what needs to be done. You will get used to it too an extent but unless you are a psychopath, no one ever gets totally used to it no matter how long they have been doing it. Sometimes people who do gory things let their guard down and it has an affect on them.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Exposure does help. I've never had a queasy stomach but I know people who do and they have improved as time went by. 
I do have one problem though, I faint if I see my own blood (a decent amount of it), funniest thing ever. I know I'm going to faint and I tell others around me..... I can patch myself up no problems, faint, recover, then get on with it. I don't get queasy at all just keel over hahahaha. Other peoples blood on the other hand , not a problem at all....


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> Exposure does help. I've never had a queasy stomach but I know people who do and they have improved as time went by.
> I do have one problem though, I faint if I see my own blood (a decent amount of it), funniest thing ever. I know I'm going to faint and I tell others around me..... I can patch myself up no problems, faint, recover, then get on with it. I don't get queasy at all just keel over hahahaha. Other peoples blood on the other hand , not a problem at all....


Wellrounded the reason you faint when you see your own blood has some thing to do with how your brain processes the color red. I don't remember all the details but it makes for an interesting side note


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Wellrounded the reason you faint when you see your own blood has some thing to do with how your brain processes the color red. I don't remember all the details but it makes for an interesting side note


I'll have to do a bit of research 

I find it absolutely hilarious that I faint. I'm know as a bit of a tough nut lol, nothing bothers me and then I up and faint at the sight of my own blood.

First time I injured myself in front of hubby I came pretty close to cutting off my little toe. I was sitting on the verandah with a compress to stop the bleeding while he got the car ready to go to the Doc. He asked me if I was ok, told him I was fine but I'll probably faint. Now when I tell people this I'm saying it in a perfectly normal voice usually just taking care of stuff myself, it really does seem out of place 
Well we got in the car and got to the second gate ..... I had opened the first one, I told him 'Just give me a sec and then passed out' came to and then got out of the car and opened the gate. By this point I think he thought I was mad hahahaha.

Once I pass out and come to I'm fine.

A year or so later when he did needed doctorin' he says to me ... 'You're not gonna faint are you?' My answer 'Oh no, your blood doesn't bother me at all', the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Don't feel bad needles make me pass out


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If sewing wounds makes you queasy wait till you catch your first whiff of c diff.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If sewing wounds makes you queasy wait till you catch your first whiff of c diff.


----------

